# Cannot adjust turbo ratio limits?



## Erenkiz123 (Mar 14, 2020)

Hello, new here and new to Throttlestop. 

I currently own a Dell G7 7590 Laptop. 
Specs: 
I-7 9750 
GTX 1660ti 
16g Ram 
225 SDD (Which has my windows operating system) and then a 1TB HDD 

I am trying to adjust my turbo boost settings... 
Currently this laptop runs all the way up to 4.0ghz with turbo boost on and can make CPU temps run up to 90c. 

Disabling turbo boost helps a ton and brings me down to 60c but I would rather just limit the turbo boost. 


Under FIVR I cannot for the life of me figure out why I am locked out of adjusting the ratios, see below: 





Does anyone know why this would be happening? I'm running version 8.74 at the moment and my BIOS is version: 

BIOS Version/Date    Dell Inc. 1.12.0, 2020-02-07


----------



## unclewebb (Mar 15, 2020)

The latest BIOS version disabled under volt settings as well as turbo ratio adjustments.  You will need to try and go back to a previous BIOS if you want to get these 2 features working.  

The latest ThrottleStop version should confirm if you have been locked out from adjusting your own CPU.









						ThrottleStop (9.5) Download
					

ThrottleStop is a small application designed to monitor for and correct the three main types of CPU throttling that are being used on many lapto




					www.techpowerup.com
				









This microcode update is complements of Intel.  They are trying to manage another security exploit.  Do a Google search for Plundervolt if you want to learn more.









						INTEL-SA-00289
					

INTEL-SA-00289




					www.intel.com


----------



## CantThinkOfOne (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi, sorry to bump an old thread but is there anyway to undervolt or underclock your laptop now? Mine is now overheatting and force shutting down a lot

I find that the only thing I can do is to disable turbo entirely.


----------



## Erenkiz123 (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi,

Yes - the suggestion made above is what helped me. Downgrade your BIOS and make sure to restore it to factory setting, I have mine on 1.9 at the moment - you'll be able to adjust your turbo ratios and undervolt using throttlestop.

One thing I've noticed is if you have AWCC installed, you can manually adjust your fans - I currently have mine running at 35% just to keep the chassis cool during general use, now it doesn't seem to top 40C. Hope that helps. Apparently you can do this with afterburner as well but there seems to be conflict between programs this way.


----------



## luislaperika (Jul 2, 2020)

Well, I just purchased a DELL G3 2019 i7-9750H and GTX 1660Ti with Max-Q techology. I was on BIOS version 1.9, upgraded w/o knowing about this issue, then downgraded to 1.9.2 but still cant adjust the turbo ratios in Throttlestop, i tried even downgrading to BIOS 1.8 but it was still the same. After each downgrade I did restore to factory settings in the bios, but nothing seems to help getting those turbo ratios to be adjusted. Do you have any other suggestions, like re-install windows maybe or something else, im back at BIOS ver. 1.9.2


----------



## ereko (Jul 3, 2020)

luislaperika said:


> Well, I just purchased a DELL G3 2019 i7-9750H and GTX 1660Ti with Max-Q techology. I was on BIOS version 1.9, upgraded w/o knowing about this issue, then downgraded to 1.9.2 but still cant adjust the turbo ratios in Throttlestop, i tried even downgrading to BIOS 1.8 but it was still the same. After each downgrade I did restore to factory settings in the bios, but nothing seems to help getting those turbo ratios to be adjusted. Do you have any other suggestions, like re-install windows maybe or something else, im back at BIOS ver. 1.9.2


You cant do nothing. Sorry for that, re-install doesnt help. But why you want to adjust turbo ratio limits?


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 3, 2020)

@luislaperika - Try going back to the previous BIOS version and doing the restore to factory settings again. If this still does not work, try deleting this file:

C:\Windows\System32\mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll

This is the microcode update file. Sometimes removing this file and rebooting will restore the adjustable voltages and adjustable turbo ratio limits. Make a backup copy of this file just in case.

You can also open File Explorer and do a search of your C:\Windows directory for mcupdate. You might find a few previous microcode update files hiding in here that you can try instead of the one your CPU is using.

In the ThrottleStop FIVR window, on the right side to the right of the PowerCut feature, it will show you what microcode version your CPU is using. Keep an eye on this information when trying to get the old microcode working again.


----------



## luislaperika (Jul 3, 2020)

ereko said:


> You cant do nothing. Sorry for that, re-install doesnt help. But why you want to adjust turbo ratio limits?


I want to undervolt, to avoid thermal throttle while gaming!



unclewebb said:


> @luislaperika - Try going back to the previous BIOS version and doing the restore to factory settings again. If this still does not work, try deleting this file:
> 
> C:\Windows\System32\mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll
> 
> ...


i will definitely give this a try, thanks for the advice,  i will try tomorrow though, it has been a long day working from home xD


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 3, 2020)

@luislaperika - And if that does not work, try lowering the Speed Shift Max value. That is an alternate way to slow a CPU down. Adjusting the turbo ratio limits is the preferred way but if the turbo ratios are locked, this is a good Plan B.


----------



## luislaperika (Jul 3, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> @luislaperika - And if that does not work, try lmcupdate_GenuineIntel e. That is an alternate way to slow a CPU down. Adjusting the turbo ratio limits is the preferred way but if the turbo ratios are locked, this is a good Plan B.


Thanks for the advice again, i tried everything above meaning deleting the mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll using one of the old ones, unfortunately nothing worked. One thing i noticed when downgrading the BIOS is that it gave me an error, i will attach 2 pictures, i dont know if that has to do with it. but i think in the mean time i will stick to your plan B:   lowering the Speed Shift Max value , also I'll wait for a cooling pad i ordered through amazon. I will also replace the the default thermal paste with arctic MX-4, or should i use Grizzly's  conductonaut??
Thanks again for everything!


----------



## Arbin05 (Jul 21, 2020)

Guys now we dont need to either downgrade our BIOS nor worry clock speed adjustments. Set the value of speedshift to 190 and then you can adjust your clock speed.

the value of speed shift might need to changed in your device according to your cpu clock speed

i have an intel i5 8300h, Nvidia gtx 1050ti, 8 GB RAM, etc on a Dell G3 3579


----------



## GenerikOverclocker (Jul 31, 2020)

Hey guys,  So I have a partial solution for the Turbo Ratio Limits, what you can do instead is use TPL and just limit the Speed shift Max  to whatever you want. I understand that this is a bit limited (can't change per core), but since I value the security of my laptop (which means staying on the latest BIOS), this is the best compromise I can find.  Hope this helps y'all!


----------



## GenerikOverclocker (Jul 31, 2020)

luislaperika said:


> Thanks for the advice again, i tried everything above meaning deleting the mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll using one of the old ones, unfortunately nothing worked. One thing i noticed when downgrading the BIOS is that it gave me an error, i will attach 2 pictures, i dont know if that has to do with it. but i think in the mean time i will stick to your plan B:   lowering the Speed Shift Max value , also I'll wait for a cooling pad i ordered through amazon. I will also replace the the default thermal paste with arctic MX-4, or should i use Grizzly's  conductonaut??
> Thanks again for everything!



I used conductonaut and my thermals are way lower now, before I was idling 65-80 now I'm idling 50-65


----------



## Raven Rampkin (Sep 4, 2020)

Apologies for the bump but what's weird is that I can fix the non-turbo multi here but not in XTU. Similarly, I can go below the factory base 2.4 for turbo in XTU but not here. The 2 programs don't work well in tandem, as I tried and it got stuck at base clock. 4700MQ here. It's current throttling like crazy from the factory and thermal throttling after adjustments unless I go real low (and that's what I want to do: go low but with some provision for singlecore).
I already had to disable my 740M because it gave me huge trouble yesterday at a critical moment, after 1 year of artifacts on Youtube, and I don't wanna cook anything else. I repasted and cleaned everything this January and that helped a little.


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 4, 2020)

Raven Rampkin said:


> Apologies for the bump


Your question about your 4th Gen CPU has nothing to do with the original question about a 9th Gen CPU.

Set the Non Turbo Ratio in ThrottleStop to 0. After that, use the Set Multiplier feature to run your 4700MQ at any speed you like. 
Here is an example using ThrottleStop to run the CPU at 1800 MHz.


----------



## LyrickCZE (Sep 9, 2020)

Hello everyone,

noticed higher noise and temps on my laptop lately but I thought it might be due to the dust and was ignoring it.
Yesterday I disassemblied and cleaned it up, applied a new thermal paste, did a clean install of Win and ThrottleStop and noticed this problem and topic while trying to adjust voltages.

Im running Dell G3 3579 with i5-8300H.

Here to hopefully get some answers about current situation.

1.) BIOS Downgrade seems disabled by the Dell.
Fails while flashing saying downgrade not allowed. I even tried to create a USB stick with BIOS IMG and use the Bios Recovery Tool but even then it fails at 100 percent saying downgrade isnt allowed.
So first question, is there any workaround to downgrade?

2.) What are other options as of now?
I noticed above the TPL - Speed Shift max which helped me prevent thermal throttling.
But without undervolting, its more like crippling my CPU instead of improving its performance.
Also since the Speed Shift Max is not Profile based setting but rather global one, I can really only make two profiles - one with limited Turbo, other one with Turbo completely disabled.
I never really understood how Speed Shift values work.

Basically Id like to have three or four profiles:
- one with maximum performance without hitting thermal throttling for the gaming/rendering while plugged in
- one with good performance and high power per watt ratio, that I use while plugged in in my car
- one without turbo and low power usage for battery
- (one with lowest settings that applies when my battery is almost dead)

Thank you very much for your time and answers.


----------



## sumanmrz19 (Sep 16, 2020)

Found an easy fix. Just go to bios settings then go to reset settings and then factory settings and next. It just fixed my dell g3. Oh it just saved me from selling this laptop.


----------



## laziokid (Sep 19, 2020)

Hey guys.. anyone figure this out? I’ve been gaming with turbo boost disabled because my CPU temps shoot up to like 95 degrees Celsius lol.


----------

